# How to solder new brushes on starter



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Why? You can buy new brushes.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

not a big deal at all. watch a few youtube videos and practice


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Seems like a lot of work for a part that is generally pretty inexpensive and easy to replace, no?


----------

